# Ram acting drunk



## mystang89 (Jun 13, 2018)

I went out today to let my sheep graze.  I opened my rams door and he burst out like normal, but just stumbled all over the place.  He couldn't get up at first, eyes darting around, head going back and forth.  The video shows well what I'm talking about. 

When I put him up last night everything was fine.  He has no access to food in there.  He's been in this same stall for over 2 months.  He eats grain from the hand.  I haven't seen him take water.  Help please.




Edit: took his temp. It was 102.5.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 13, 2018)

Thats very strange, I have never seen any behavior like that. My first thought would be his stumbling looks like it could be a nuerological issue. However Im wondering if it could possibly be a mineral issue as I know that can sometimes cause tremors such as you are seeing. Im unsure to be completely honest @Sheepshape has more experience


----------



## Alibo (Jun 13, 2018)

My first thought would be listeriosis or polio but I have goats and do not know how either affect sheep. I hope some others can chime in quickly but I would start B complex asap anyway. I think at least a call to the vet would also be in order. Good luck I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 13, 2018)

Definitely look into listeriosis or some kind of poison. And I agree, vet time.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 13, 2018)

Keep up us updated...   To me looks like grass tetany or listerisosis.  Either way, it is call the vet time!!!  You always want to be extra cautious about neurological problems as rabies is always on the list of things to be ruled out.  Just saying this because that is first thing our vet drilled into my head many, many years ago when trying to figure out what is wrong.  

Often temp won't be elevated at first with listeriosis.  Understand that it too is communicable to humans, so latex gloves and wash hands.  But, usually they are more likely to head press, circle, etc... rather than tremoring like ram is doing.  

Polio you would see more head pressing, neck arched back, etc...

If this were a calf/cow I would say absolutely it is grass tetany.  There is a unique sugar in new, flush growing grass that ties up magnesium and causes the tremors.  I always fed a mineral mix with magnesium in it and an even higher dose of magnesium in spring.  Once grass is over ankle high the sugar is decreased and doesn't present a problem.  Seen some of it in cattle, and sad to say, no matter treatment, once down they did not recover.  In very, very mild cases giving magnesium did help, but not once they were down and spasming.  

Poisoning on a plant?  Could be.  Had a goat get into the tobacco barn after we had hung green tobacco to cure and she had spasms, tremors, could not stand, cried in pain, but with a reduced body temperature of 95 F.....  fast trip to UT Vet school and correct diagnosis saved her.  Passing a large dog esophogeal tube in order to give about two quarts of liquid activated charcoal stopped her symptoms in a matter of minutes.  That was Simple Life Kasey and I put her in the backseat of my Corolla to get her to and from UT.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd agree with earlier comments....looks like poisoning or listeria. I had a hogget with listeria last year and she seemed drunk/disorientated etc and didn't appear to be seeing. She got through it, but very slowly.....needed to have the drench gun to give fluids and hand feeding for a couple of weeks.

Keep us informed as to what happens.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 13, 2018)

Hoping you update soon with improvement!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you everyone.  I read up on Listeria and am real worried that may be what it is since I have other sheep, (ewes and lambs which are separated but only by a fence) which I would hate to come down with it.  I have been keeping an eye on him today and he's acting "better".  He is more balanced and not glossy eyed.  He still walks a bit wide legged and he'll wobble from time to time especially if he gets spooked or have to go down a hill.  I'm going to go out and get some activated charcoal for him in case its poisoning.  I can't imagine what but just in case.  Hopefully the local farm store has some.

I've seen him out in the grass eating on his own and when I herd him out.  He also takes in water as well.  He even tried to head butt my wife...which is a bad thing but I was glad at the same time.

@Donna R. Raybon The grass here is very tall.  I'm 6' and it comes up to my waist so I'm hoping its not grass tetany.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 13, 2018)

I've never seen grass tetany in sheep, but it does occur....usually in lambs turned out to lush grass(fertilised) or their mums who have run low on magnesium for a while. Seems worthwhile giving him some, though.

Listeria isn't so common at this time of year, either, as moly hay or silage are usually implicated.

Whatever the cause, it sounds as though he is improving.



Donna R. Raybon said:


> Had a goat get into the tobacco barn


Hopefully only goats have these, what can I say, DIFFERENT tastes in food.However, over here sheep will eat rhododendrons in the garden if they get a chance, and they can die from that. Just in case your sheep eat rhododendrons........abdominal pain, vomiting ......death. Treatment......stomach tube, activated charcoal or very strong tea in an emergency as tannin binds the toxins, consult your vet immediately for an atropine injection.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 14, 2018)

I went out here today to let the ram out and he seems to be doing better. It kind of frustrates me because I don't know what was wrong with him.  If I don't know what's wrong with him then I don't know how to prevent it ou treat it.  I don't know if it was poison and it worked its way through its system. I tried finding Activated charcoal around here but apparently that's something that needs to be purchased online. Perhaps it was only a mild poison. I don't know, it may have been a concussion. You have to remember this is the ram who burst his way through the Barnwood to get out of the stall. I reinforced all of the barn where he is so maybe he tried again and knocked himself silly.

When I was outside letting them out I did come across a new flower in my pasture. I don't know what type of flower is but here's a pic of it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 14, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> When I was outside letting them out I did come across a new flower in my pasture. I don't know what type of flower is but here's a pic of it.


It doesn't grow over here....but it's very pretty.......sorry that was a useless comment.

Head injury possibly is the cause, but get in touch with your vet if he doesn't continue to improve.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 14, 2018)

That is jimsonweed, Datura stramonium, and highly toxic to livestock if they ingest a good deal of it and nothing else. If it's pretty common in your pastures, that could definitely be what sent your guy into a bout of poisoning.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh, and early humans used it as a pain relief in small quantities, but also as a hallucinogenic plant. Pretty potent too, and can be deadly in large quantities.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 14, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> That is jimsonweed, Datura stramonium, and highly toxic to livestock if they ingest a good deal of it and nothing else. If it's pretty common in your pastures, that could definitely be what sent your guy into a bout of poisoning.


BRB!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lifesaver @mysunwolf !  I saw it this morning as I let the sheep out. I had the girls switch pastures with Bruce because I wanted the front eaten down a bit more. I noticed that flower and though it pretty.  the sheep dont seem to eat it because there were about 3 of them a foot tall but the grass around them was eaten down.  However, there was one leaf which looked to have been eaten off.  My guess is that stupi.....I mean Bruce wanted to go on the wild side and took a nibble.  Children what can we learn from this?  Drugs are bad....mmmmmkkkkk!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 14, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> My guess is that stupi.....I mean Bruce


He obviously thought it looked pretty, too. Pretty toxic, though. Thanks mysunwolf.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 14, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> Lifesaver @mysunwolf !  I saw it this morning as I let the sheep out. I had the girls switch pastures with Bruce because I wanted the front eaten down a bit more. I noticed that flower and though it pretty.  the sheep dont seem to eat it because there were about 3 of them a foot tall but the grass around them was eaten down.  However, there was one leaf which looked to have been eaten off.  My guess is that stupi.....I mean Bruce wanted to go on the wild side and took a nibble.  Children what can we learn from this?  Drugs are bad....mmmmmkkkkk!



Whew, I'm so glad none of the others have eaten it yet! Though I have to say, I have friends who have it pretty commonly in their fields and their sheep and goats tend to just avoid it. But not all sheep and goats will do so. I think certain times of year it's more toxic too. Just keep your mind open (not using drugs lol) to other poisons too in case symptoms return.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 14, 2018)

There is a field about a mile down the road from me which fills up with jimsonweed in the creekline. Very beautiful when it all blooms. When I first moved in I thought about putting some here as well. Think I'll just stick to window shopping.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> Oh, and early humans used it as a pain relief in small quantities, but also as a hallucinogenic plant. Pretty potent too, and can be deadly in large quantities.


  wow!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I’d be out there with a wagon, pulling it up and taking it to a burn pile. Glad your ram is better!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 14, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> Oh, and early humans used it as a pain relief in small quantities, but also as a hallucinogenic plant. Pretty potent too, and can be deadly in large quantities.



Pokeberry has some hallucinogenic properties also.  If you want to see some historical trivia - The link is to Cornell and down about a page or so it talks about some British soldiers that ate some  "Jamestown Weed" with bad affect.  

http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/jimsonweed/jimsonweed.html


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 14, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Pokeberry has some hallucinogenic properties also.  If you want to see some historical trivia - The link is to Cornell and down about a page or so it talks about some British soldiers that ate some  "Jamestown Weed" with bad affect.
> 
> http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/jimsonweed/jimsonweed.html



That story is fantastic, thank you!!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

That is 'thorn apple' also called Jimson Weed and in superstition well known as a component of witch's brew that helps a witch to fly.
Yes, you will trip if you eat or get enough of it on your skin from pulling it up.  Quite toxic and years ago someone thought the would graft tomato onto root stock to help with frost damage resistance.  Both are in the same family.  But, tomato was toxic and at least one person died.   Datura stramonium is scientific name.   Usually animals won't eat it.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 14, 2018)

I never claimed Bruce was the smartest Ram of the bunch....in fact, I've always said he was quite "special".


----------



## greybeard (Jun 14, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> I went out here today to let the ram out and he seems to be doing better. It kind of frustrates me because I don't know what was wrong with him.  If I don't know what's wrong with him then I don't know how to prevent it ou treat it.  I don't know if it was poison and it worked its way through its system. I tried finding Activated charcoal around here but apparently that's something that needs to be purchased online. Perhaps it was only a mild poison. I don't know, it may have been a concussion. You have to remember this is the ram who burst his way through the Barnwood to get out of the stall. I reinforced all of the barn where he is so maybe he tried again and knocked himself silly.
> 
> When I was outside letting them out I did come across a new flower in my pasture. I don't know what type of flower is but here's a pic of it.View attachment 49352


I suppose I should have refreshed the page from earlier today before posting, as you already have your answer.


That looks very very much like Jimson weed, both in the bloom and leaves.
I've had some here before, came in with some hay. After the bloom, you will see some thorny/spiny looking seed pods, and within each, are lots of seeds. 



 
You need to get rid of it before it goes to seed and the seed pods dry, then turn brown and hard and burst open. They are easy to pull up most of the time if the soil is even a little bit loose. Collect the plants, and burn them, but do not inhale the smoke..
Once the seed pods burst, Jimson is hard to get rid of as the seeds are very long lived.  Glyphosate will kill it, but you need to act before it seeds out. tropane alkaloids are the same toxic agent that makes belladonna toxic.


> Jimsonweed Toxicity
> 
> All parts of Jimsonweed are poisonous. Leaves and seeds are the usual source of poisoning, but are rarely eaten do to its strong odor and unpleasant taste. Poisoning can occur when hungry animals are on sparse pasture with Jimsonweed infestation. Most animal poisoning results from feed contamination. Jimsonweed can be harvested with hay or silage, and subsequently poisoning occurs upon feeding the forage. Seeds can contaminate grains and is the most common poisoning which occurs in chickens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 16, 2018)

So, how is the Bruce the ram??


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 16, 2018)

Back to his evil self lol.


----------



## Bo Peep Soays (Jun 20, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> I went out here today to let the ram out and he seems to be doing better. It kind of frustrates me because I don't know what was wrong with him.  If I don't know what's wrong with him then I don't know how to prevent it ou treat it.  I don't know if it was poison and it worked its way through its system. I tried finding Activated charcoal around here but apparently that's something that needs to be purchased online. Perhaps it was only a mild poison. I don't know, it may have been a concussion. You have to remember this is the ram who burst his way through the Barnwood to get out of the stall. I reinforced all of the barn where he is so maybe he tried again and knocked himself silly.
> 
> When I was outside letting them out I did come across a new flower in my pasture. I don't know what type of flower is but here's a pic of it.View attachment 49352


That plant is in the Night Shade family, and is poisonous.


----------



## Bo Peep Soays (Jun 20, 2018)

The plant is in the Night Shade family. Poisonous, and spread easily. Pour vinegar on it to eradicate.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Jun 20, 2018)

Well when I first saw the purple stem, Poke-Weed came to mind, but then I saw them flowers. That lost me there, cause I usually don't let my poke-weed get that tall = it becomes Poke-salad


----------



## Campbelden (May 19, 2022)

That's so cute actually, I would like to see it in real life, or at least on a video. I've seen a few videos with animals acting drunk, or actually being drunk, and it looks very amusing and interesting to watch, which you can't say about the drunk people actually. I've been one of them in the past, long time ago, but now I am sober all the time. These tips https://www.theluckiestclub.com/resources/how-to-remain-in-sobriety-after-dry-january were really useful when I worked on myself, trying to get rid of this addiction once and for all.


----------

